# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  вирус php/agent.tft

## menserj

Здравствуйте. Не могу удалить вирус php/agent.tft с сайта.
После удаления заражённых файлов вирус появляется через несколько дней снова. Помогите его удалить!

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

вернее PHP/Agent.NFT
прошу прощения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Здравствуйте!

Ваш сайт находится на хостинге, VPS или выделенном сервере? Для полного анализа по-любому нужен полный бэкап сайта или удаленный доступ к серверу. Если Вы готовы его предоставить или сделать бэкап самостоятельно, то отпишитесь в теме. Другого варианта решения вопроса нет.

----------


## menserj

> Ваш сайт находится на хостинге, VPS или выделенном сервере?


сайт на хостинге.




> Для полного анализа по-любому нужен полный бэкап сайта или удаленный доступ к серверу. Если Вы готовы его предоставить или сделать бэкап самостоятельно, то отпишитесь в теме. Другого варианта решения вопроса нет.


да могу предоставить полный бэкап сайта.

----------


## Aleksandra

> да могу предоставить полный бэкап сайта.


Хорошо, только учтите что администрация портала VirusInfo за это ответственности не несет. Тут все чисто на доверии.

Можете связаться со мной посредством системы личных сообщений здесь на форуме или написать на:

e-mail: aleksandra.sedakova[antispam]gmail.com
jabber: aleksa[antispam]sedakova.com

----------


## menserj

Отправил вам личное сообщение.

----------


## menserj

Спасибо Aleksandra за помощь! Сайт полностью очистили от вирусов. 
Сам бы я не справился с этим.

----------

